# LGB Mogul 2028D



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

I picked up a used LGB 2028d Mogul on ebay and noticed a part was missing underneath the cab. See picture. 
Any idea what is missing?




Also the engine plugs into the tender but the engine can run on its own without the tender. What is the purpose of plugging in the tender?

Thanks,

Tom C


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure what is missing on your loco. 

I think the plug is for power pick up. Did you notice if the tender wheels have the carbon brushes (that act like brakes)?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom.... I think those holes hold an air tank under the cab. Might there be another on the other side?????

Check this image and look directly under the cab. You'll see the tank. Image of the Mogul


----------



## tcaron20 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes Stan you are right. It is an air tank. there is one on the other side. I found the service manual at: 

http://www.lgbworld.com/showthread.php?p=414 

Now I'm on the prowl to find one. Any good LGB parts sites? 

Also, in response to Markoles, the tender wheels are wired to pickup power from the tracks, no brushes. I'm still not sure what this does? 

Tom C


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

On some tender locomotives, the wires just send power to the back-up light when the locomotive is in reverse.

On others, the wires do have additional pick up current from the tender, but the locomotive still can run without its tender.

David Meashey


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Also note that the tender was used for sound by LGB and 3rd parties. 

So, the tender had track power from the engine to the rear of the tender for lighting up passenger cars, plus wires for the rear light. 

Other models had the chuff sensor on the engine rear wheels for LGB sound units in the tender. 

Only use the tender for the matching engine as LGB had several different wiring conventions, especially newer moguls with MTS. MTS sound moguls do not like the older tenders attached.


----------



## AppleYankee (Jan 3, 2008)

Check Axel's website, his site shows quite few LGB parts.

http://www.train-li-usa.com/ 

Jan


----------

